# Warm milky drinks. Help please!



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all 
Looking for ideas on how to flavour my warm milk. I've made mixed spice and molasses, milo, vanilla and honey, brown sugar and cinnamon, spiced milk tea etc. It's really cold here and warm creamy drinks get me by and I would love a few new ideas. Please!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2011)

Cardamom
Chocolate
Maple Syrup


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 23, 2011)

Coffee, tea, almond syrup, peanut butter and sugar...


----------



## Selkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Almond extract
Malt powder
Pecan extract


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2011)

Try mixing in a couple spoons of your preserves.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2011)

I love lemon aid mixed with buttermilk. It was a very popular drink in Northern Germany. Also orange juice with buttermilk. I think both of these would make milk curdle, but if you like buttermilk...

I add chlorophyl to milk. Here, the chlorophyl is mint flavored, so maybe mint with milk work. (I don't like Canadian milk unless it is flavored--strawberry syrup or another berry syrup works--or served on ice--very cold). I know, a weird quirk of mine that I claim there is a difference between milk from the US and that in eastern Ontario...it's been a quirk of mine for over 25 years...my brother says the same thing--Ontario milk tastes "funny." I blame it on the feed dairy cows are fed here....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2011)

With warm, or hot milk, try adding something like vanilla, sweetener, and pearl tapioca.  The tapioca will add thermal mass to the milk, and turn it into a hot, or warm pudding.  It will warm you to your bones.

You can also add egg yolks and heat, but not to a boil.  Flavor with anything from flavorings you like.  Chocolate and raspberry, or cherry come to mind.  Makes a wonderful custard.  Maple is great with hot milk.

Caramel also adds great flavor as does butterscotch.  All of these flavors are considered warm and comforting.

The aforementioned malt will enhance any of the above listed flavors.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 23, 2011)

Hot cocoa-
Hot Cocoa Recipe With Picture - Joyofbaking.com *Tested Recipe*


----------



## jabbur (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking of ice cream toppings in the milk like caramel, butterscotch, chocolate, strawberry.


----------



## Mama (Jun 23, 2011)

Mix together 2 cups of sugar, 1 cup of water and 1 envelope of KoolAide.  It makes a great syrup to flavor milk with.  Raspberry, orange and strawberry all work well but you can get creative.  If you try one and don't like it in milk, you can always mix in some more water or use it as a syrup on pancakes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 23, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Hi all
> Looking for ideas on how to flavour my warm milk. I've made mixed spice and molasses, milo, vanilla and honey, brown sugar and cinnamon, spiced milk tea etc. It's really cold here and warm creamy drinks get me by and I would love a few new ideas. Please!!!


 
Thanks everyone! All sounds good, wil try some tonight


----------



## Aura (Jun 24, 2011)

You could always try adding jam. I remember wanting something fruity, but we only had jam. So I added some strawberry jam (just a spoonful) and I had really nice strawberry milk.

Just add a teaspoon to the warm milk, and set for another 5 seconds so the flavour sets in and enjoy. :3


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 24, 2011)

Aura said:


> You could always try adding jam. I remember wanting something fruity, but we only had jam. So I added some strawberry jam (just a spoonful) and I had really nice strawberry milk.
> 
> Just add a teaspoon to the warm milk, and set for another 5 seconds so the flavour sets in and enjoy. :3



Flavored extracts come in a wide range of flavors.  I'd like some peppermint flavoring in my milk, cold or hot.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Jun 24, 2011)

Warm milk with chopped banana, sugar and cinnamon on the stove til the banana begins to soften and dissolve away. Lovely! You can always add a little coco powder or nutella if you want a little added choc.


----------



## Calya (Jun 24, 2011)

I like to add chocolate bits to warm milk. Either milk or white chocolate, sometimes dark chocolate. The chocolate pieces melt right into the milk and tastes so rich and delicious.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2011)

Another classic flvor for warm milk or half 'n half is to steep a bag or two of apple flavored herbal tee, with a bit of honey.  Yum.

Chicken soup base is fabulous in hot milk if you are in the mood for something savory.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm thinking rum, myself. maybe with a bit of vanilla.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i'm thinking rum, myself. maybe with a bit of vanilla.


 I like how you think...I'm thinking kaluha...


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 25, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I like how you think...I'm thinking kaluha...




White Russians?  Yummy, but can give you blackouts!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 26, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I like how you think...I'm thinking kaluha...


 
Now we're talking!!!! Oooh but I don't think I should be drinking all day long..lol! I love amarula in my milk but Khalua is good too. Yum!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> White Russians? Yummy, but can give you blackouts!


 
I'm in Africa, power's out most of the time anyway..lol! What's a blackout or two to go along with it :P


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 26, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I'm in Africa, power's out most of the time anyway..lol! What's a blackout or two to go along with it :P


Might as well also bring out the Amaretto and Frangelico.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 26, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Might as well also bring out the Amaretto and Frangelico.


 
Frangelico..yes please! Amaretto..no thanks! Anything almondy like marzipan, amaretti biscuits, amaretto... Just can't do it captain I can eat almonds, weird I guess..lol!
We use to drink a creamy Prickly pear liquer when I was younger, can't remember the name. It was soooo delicious, wish I could find it again!


----------



## NoraC (Jun 26, 2011)

Try several grinds of black pepper and a little bit of butter.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 26, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but isn't Botswana in southern Africa?  How cold does it get there?


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 27, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but isn't Botswana in southern Africa? How cold does it get there?


 
Hi, your not ignorant  We can't know everything about each country. Botswana is a neighbouring country of South Africa and I believe we fall under west africa. It gets at worst -2 degrees but usually somewhere between 5 and 15 degrees in winter. Not as cold as elsewhere in the world but still darn cold if your used to summers that reach 50 degrees celsius. Have a great day


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 27, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Try several grinds of black pepper and a little bit of butter.


 
Sounds weird, will have to try this! I've had vanilla ice cream with black pepper and whiskey and that was good. I like savoury more than sweet so this might just work for me  Thanks


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a recipe for cookies that my grandma always made (peppernuts--but not the German variety--the Scandinavian variety) that uses freshly ground pepper...yummy. The has to be frozen--I tend to slice slices off and eat it raw...the flavor is similar to carmelized condensed milk...only with pepper added.

I'll probably make them closer to Christmas--if I do, I'll post the recipe with pics of how to cut them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Another classic flvor for warm milk or half 'n half is to steep a bag or two of apple flavored herbal tee, with a bit of honey. Yum.
> 
> Chicken soup base is fabulous in hot milk if you are in the mood for something savory.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Nice idea Goodweed, maybe I can add chillies and herbs too, never thought of adding savoury to milk. I normally make a savoury tea with cayenne, paprika, herbs and lemon in water.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 27, 2011)

I like it heated with vanilla, ginger, cloves and cinnamon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I like it heated with vanilla, ginger, cloves and cinnamon.



Throw in some allspice and you have pumpkin pie flavored warm milk.  Yum!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm having some now with a peppermint flavor chocolate powder in it.  Mmmmm.  Chocolaty and minty!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> With warm, or hot milk, try adding something like vanilla, sweetener, and pearl tapioca. The tapioca will add thermal mass to the milk, and turn it into a hot, or warm pudding. It will warm you to your bones.
> 
> You can also add egg yolks and heat, but not to a boil. Flavor with anything from flavorings you like. Chocolate and raspberry, or cherry come to mind. Makes a wonderful custard. Maple is great with hot milk.
> 
> ...


 
Trying to fatten me up or warm me up here Goodweed  I'll try the tapioca as a pud but I think 5 or 6 times a day might be a bit much. I think the caramel will go down nicely


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I'm having some now with a peppermint flavor chocolate powder in it. Mmmmm. Chocolaty and minty![/QUOTE
> 
> Don't get that here  I'm having some now with Mixed Spice and maple syrup Yum!


----------

